
Npx neo-app now supports the new main thread addons - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/create-app
======
tobiu
background info: [https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-
inside-a-...](https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-inside-a-
multithreading-
environment-835cd8cbc30b?source=friends_link&sk=39450bea5b2c1812a9adb741d7f9e3af)

